# cash



## potluva (May 17, 2005)

i was wondering if im going to send cash to dr chronic should i just send a list of what i want-this may be a really dumb question

also what is the best way to send money through the mail? will it be safe? should i hide it?

does ordering more then one pack compramise the stealthyness of the delivery? i was going to get like 4?


----------



## brainwreck (May 18, 2005)

won't be a problem i think, put the money between a sheet of paper, for example your list. i do this occasionally and never had any problems.

greetz


----------



## Diseased Strain (May 18, 2005)

I would realy get a money order. But that's me. I dont trust anybody when it comes to my money. And that goes double for the mail man. Cash in the mail is just a payday waiting to happen for anyone who holds it to a light. And you cant do anything about it since you can not prove you put cash in the mail. Goldie posted about prepaid Visa cards ? Like at a gas station or something. That would be the best way I would think. You can buy them with cash and no names are exchanged. But it's totaly up to you. How well do you trust the mail system.


----------



## Diseased Strain (May 18, 2005)

I dont want to say anything about the packaging or anything, of how they come. But when you get them, you will see there is no need to worry. Honestly. I have used Dr. chronic 3 times now. And will again.

And I would order them first. Send a e-mail, or make a order online and send money after. Dr. chronic normaly has buy 2 or 3 and get one free. So if your going to get 4 make sure you ask for your free pack.


----------

